# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cơm kẹp tiên phong tại Việt Nam - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Fresh Food VietMac*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 80 Lý Thường Kiệt_, _179 Bùi Thị Xuân, Grand Plaza, The Garden, Parkson_
> 
> > Xem bản đồ địa điểm *Nhà hàng VietMac 80 Lý Thường Kiệt*





Món mới cực đặc biệt đây!

Sẽ rất lý thú nếu bạn thử tìm hiểu và thưởng thức. Giống như khám phá cái đẹp của một sản phẩm nghệ thuật, hãy cho mình thời gian để đến với nhà hàng VietMac khám phá cái ngon của một loại đồ ăn vô cùng mới lạ.



Chuỗi nhà hàng VietMac đánh dấu một bước ngoặt mới cho ẩm thực của Việt Nam với món ăn độc nhất vô nhị: Cơm kẹp.

Mô tả về món ăn này, có lẽ sẽ chi tiết và cụ thể hơn nếu bạn truy cập vào website chính thức của nhà hàng  http://vietmac.com.vn để đọc về giới thiệu nguyên liệu và cách chế biến món ăn.

Còn trong bài viết, tôi sẽ chỉ gợi cho các bạn một số "cái ngon" khi tôi khám phá "của độc" này.



Với menu đa dạng, đặc biệt với món cơm kẹp thịt đà điểu, các bạn trẻ ở đây tha hồ lựa chọn những phần ăn hợp sở thích. Phong phú cả về nguyên liệu kẹp lẫn các loại nước sốt, giúp tăng thêm bội lần vị giác của các bạn.

Kết hợp với nước giải khát, các bạn có thể gọi cho mình những suất Combo chung để hưởng nhiều ưu đãi. Giá mỗi combo cơm kẹp (gồm salad và nước ngọt) chỉ dao động từ 56k - 80k. Ngoài ra, có thêm nhiều lựa chọn đồ ăn nhẹ với giá khá mềm. 



VietMac có đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và rất nhiệt tình, hiếu khách. Tuy nhà hàng tại Lý Thường Kiệt không rộng rãi, nhưng lại khá thoải mái trên ghế nệm êm dài, hoặc trên ghế đơn nhìn ra ngoài đường.


VietMac rất được giới công sở ưa chuộng. Sạch sẽ, lịch sự, dễ ăn, giá cả hợp lý là những tiêu chí mà dân văn phòng ưu tiên chọn VietMac làm điểm đến cho những bữa trưa của mình. Còn bạn? có muốn thử chọn VietMac để ăn trưa?

>> _Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng VietMac_

_Nguồn: didau.org
Cùng khám phá Các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi
_

----------


## thuty

Thẳng chủ chuỗi cửa hàng này trẻ phết, sinh năm 83 thì phải

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chà giờ lại có thêm món cơm kẹp thịt  :cuoi1: 
Phải đi ăn thử mới đc

----------


## jhonnyboy

có vẻ lạn đây chắc tương lai sẽ hot như lote hay kfc đây
Phải đi ăn thử mới được

----------


## nuilua

Ăn không biết có khác so với cơm ăn vs thịt không  :cuoi1: 
phải ăn thử mới được

----------

